# BEC litter



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

my large bec doe gave birth yesterday to a litter of 11. I havent disturbed to much but checked this morning and all are fed with milk bands. they all look the same obviously but both parents are perfect large type so these should be good! There is 1 however that appears to have no eyes quite odd where as all the rest you can easily see the black eyes. we shall see, again some poor pics of the bunch:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats.
Beatiful pinkies.
Best whishes for the litter.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new litter Reece. You`re getting quite a few litters now  
Hopefully the baby that appears to have no eyes has pink eyes that aren`t as clear to see.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As above it prob has pink eyes as creams don't breed true you will get cream, pew and baige in a litter bred from two creams.

And congrats on the litter


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice babies. I agree with others, it looks like there is a PE baby in there. Eye-less would be terrible, I sure hope you're not right.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah i pressume pink eyed, maybe culling soon anyway as she has 11 so shall see but she is doing fine atm!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Quick update on bec's no good pics to show off the quality of the mother though


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Gorgeous mother ! What kinda male did you pair her with? Good luck with the litter.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Soleya said:


> Gorgeous mother ! What kinda male did you pair her with? Good luck with the litter.


Thanks, she was with another very large BEC male.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Oke so expected are half black eyed cream, albino and beige (ce/ce)? Nice litter


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a few pics, let me just say these are doing amazing, very chunky mice can already tell they will be large typey mice. They are very big for their age and to say the litter was not culled, im very impressed with this lot:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are looking really good! Mum, is *so* pretty, too.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

just to show how stunning and pure looking the bec's are!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking great. Love the pink ears and tails


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They are cute!!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a few extra pics, they are just bouncing all over at the moment:


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They grow so fast. Beautiful litter


----------

